# Dante by Guy Haley



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Dante (eBook)
Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Dante Limited Edition

*Dante*

*A Blood Angels novel*
Even among the hallowed ranks of Space Marine Chapter Masters, Commander Dante of the Blood Angels is a legend. With over a thousand years of service, he has defended both the Imperium and his cursed brothers with every breath. This is his story.


*READ IT BECAUSE*
For the first time, discover the history of the glorious Blood Angels Commander Dante and his many centuries serving the Imperium.


*THE STORY*
Dante is Chapter Master of one of the noblest but most troubled Chapters of Space Marines in the Imperium: the Blood Angels. From the time of his birth in the rad-scarred wastes of Baal Secundus, he was destined for glory and strife. From his apotheosis to Scout, to the hive cities of Armageddon and the alien menace of the Cryptus system, Dante has waged war against all the enemies of the Imperium. He has witnessed the divine, and struggled against the darkness within all sons of Sanguinius. Longer lived than any other Chapter Master, this is his chronicle, his great and storied legend.








Dante, both in ebook, hardback and limited edition is available. According to Amazon, Dante is 304 pages, which is not too bad. May pick up this one.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Decided to pick it up after a while, and glad I did. A real pageturner that offers deep insight into the blood angels from angles not seen before in such detail. With how their neophytes are inducted into the chapter and the life of the scavenger tribes on the moons.

The story follows Dante post the Cryptus campaign, where we see the aftermath of it, and seeing flashbacks of the pivotal events in his long life. His origin, trials of ascension, induction into the blood angels and learning of their nature. His growth and ascension to become a captain. And his numerous encounters with the Sanguinor, including when it speaks to him. Speaking for the first time ever.

All in all, it touches upon a lot of blood angels fluff and weaves it well into the narative. Their struggles with the inner beast and the twin banes of the red thirst and the black rage. Guy Haley once again proves he is a masterful writter. Though I admit that this character book being much longer than the recent offerings also had a hand in me getting it. Azrael and Cassius only being around 200 pages.

But ill say this book is one of the truly core novels for understanding the nature of the blood angels. The recent book about Mephiston pales compared to this one, Guy Haley is just far better at the Blood Angels.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> The recent book about Mephiston pales compared to this one, Guy Haley is just far better at the Blood Angels.


Good to know! I'll invariably pick them both up, but damn. It nice to see that BA are finally being delved into properly. Haley mentioned in a recent WC article that there's a kinda surprising lack of info about the BA in 40k fluff (something that has kinda irked me for a couple decades now). Considering how completely integral they are to the current 40k setting it's kinda ridiculous; there isn't even a name for the BA fortress monastery.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Good to know! I'll invariably pick them both up, but damn. It nice to see that BA are finally being delved into properly. Haley mentioned in a recent WC article that there's a kinda surprising lack of info about the BA in 40k fluff (something that has kinda irked me for a couple decades now). Considering how completely integral they are to the current 40k setting it's kinda ridiculous; there isn't even a name for the BA fortress monastery.


Actually the recent Mephiston book was the first to name the Blood Angels fortress Monastery, Arx Angelicum, the fortress of Angels. And Dante, this book, uses it as well.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> Actually the recent Mephiston book was the first to name the Blood Angels fortress Monastery, Arx Angelicum, the fortress of Angels. And Dante, this book, uses it as well.


I was merely paraphrasing him from the article that came out today on the Warhammer Community website. For reference,



> The funny thing is, I discovered there wasn’t actually all that much detail about the Blood Angels. Certainly nothing to compare with the Ultramarines, Dark Angels or Space Wolves, all of whom have had lots of novels written about them. I found that fairly basic things were not stated. *Their fortress monastery had no name.* Baal and its two moons of Primus and Secundus were sketchily detailed. The Blood Angels were said to control their twin curse of the Red Thirst (makes them angry and yearn for blood) and the Black Rage (makes them experience the death of their Primarch, Sanguinius, and sends them terminally insane) through art and discipline, but exactly how was left unexplained.


Since I haven't read the Mephiston book I didn't know the name either, seeing him say it in this interview affirmed to me that I hadn't missed anything in the other James Swallow books (bullet dodged...?). I wonder how much the two authors collaborated their thoughts while developing these new details of Baal.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Had my LE come today, wowit is gorgeous! The Limited Editions of late have been incredible, just a shame it looks like the Titanicus LE is going to be a step backwards


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well that looks fancy! Is that the Sanguinor and Dante on the inside cover right there? Would be nice for that character to be elaborated on.

Is it just me or does basically all 40k art get the proportions of Space Marines in armour a little off? I seems so rare to see shoulder pads and backpacks done to 'model correct' proportions.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The Sanguinor plays a big role in the book, and we see more of the Blood Angels relationship with it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> The Sanguinor plays a big role in the book, and we see more of the Blood Angels relationship with it.


Well, I'm sold. Gunna pick up both this book and Mephiston next time I'm in at Chapters.

Any salient spoilers about their interaction that won't ruin the plot?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Well, I'm sold. Gunna pick up both this book and Mephiston next time I'm in at Chapters.
> 
> Any salient spoilers about their interaction that won't ruin the plot?


Cant really say much about it. But I have an inkling of whats going to happen to Baal rather soon, if the prophecy is going to come to. You have to live with this teaser.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> You have to live with this teaser.


You mean the teaser from Haley's next book that has to do with what Shield of Baal started?


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

evanswolves said:


> Had my LE come today, wowit is gorgeous! The Limited Editions of late have been incredible, just a shame it looks like the Titanicus LE is going to be a step backwards


 I got mine a couple of days ago it stunning! I'm still reading Magnus but I have to admit I keep getting Dante off the shelf just to look at it! Looking forward to reading it next. 
I can't work out why Titanicus was made differently, and I agree poorer looking. Might be different in reality.
David Annandale put up pics of the warlord book on twitter though and it looks awesome.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I got titanicus today. Much nicer in reality, not quite as hot as Dante but still pretty awesome. I had forgotten how big a book it is! Wish they had reprinted Eisenhorn in this format instead of the box set


----------



## Primarch Tolu (Mar 27, 2011)

Just finished Dante and thought it was amazing!!

Loved the view it gave of how the blood angel aspirants are chosen, the struggles they have with he two flaws and the difference in how they create space marines compared to other chapters.

The writing of thought was excellent through out and the prophesy bit about the great hunger has me re-read it about six times, that was massive for me.

8.5 out of ten easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Just finished it and damn was it a good read. So few Warhammer 40,000 books mange to actually portray the grim darkness of the 41st millennium and the moment I started reading the little short story at the beginning of the Limited Edition I knew I was in for a good ride. The sense of hopelessness and darkness just kept growing in the book and so much of it was just from the implications of the events going on. 

Whilst its definitely a character study into Dantes younger years for the most part, I also felt that it still managed to somehow *advance* the setting of the universe by building up to two (and possibly a third, big implication there if they actually go for it) cataclysmic events that have begun unfolding. Whilst there is war and mayhem, this book definitely avoided the bolter porn trap a lot of Space Marine books fall into. 

I felt it ended a bit abruptly and felt like it concentrated maybe a bit too heavily on Dantes younger years over some more pivotal events of Dantes life, but I am not too bothered since it was a very enjoyable read and I am happy to see Haley is continuing the story in another book, which by the title sounds like it will pick up right after this one and I am very much looking forward to its release.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Just finished it and damn was it a good read. So few Warhammer 40,000 books mange to actually portray the grim darkness of the 41st millennium and the moment I started reading the little short story at the beginning of the Limited Edition I knew I was in for a good ride. The sense of hopelessness and darkness just kept growing in the book and so much of it was just from the implications of the events going on.
> 
> Whilst its definitely a character study into Dantes younger years for the most part, I also felt that it still managed to somehow *advance* the setting of the universe by building up to two (and possibly a third, big implication there if they actually go for it) cataclysmic events that have begun unfolding. Whilst there is war and mayhem, this book definitely avoided the bolter porn trap a lot of Space Marine books fall into.
> 
> I felt it ended a bit abruptly and felt like it concentrated maybe a bit too heavily on Dantes younger years over some more pivotal events of Dantes life, but I am not too bothered since it was a very enjoyable read and I am happy to see Haley is continuing the story in another book, which by the title sounds like it will pick up right after this one and I am very much looking forward to its release.


Can you give some info on said limited edition short story?

I think the book was mainly meant to flesh out Dante's background and character and setting up for the blood red meat for the Blood Angels in the Devastation of Baal.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Can you give some info on said limited edition short story?




Its based on the one throw away line in the book about why Dante refuses to call for aid from the Angels Vermillion. High Chaplain Hereon of the Blood Angels visited their fortress monastery to investigate the disappearance of refugee ships and their passengers and finding them docked above said chapters home world. They are super secretive about everything and even threaten to blow Chaplains ship out of orbit unless it leaves, but he is eventually allowed to set foot into their fortress monastery and the fate of the refugees is revealed to him. 

The short gist of it was that the Angels Vermillion have a ritual called the Sorrowing which occurs every 50 or so years in which they gather a shit load of people, drain them of all their blood, toss in the body of one of their Sanguinary priests for good measure and get one tasty blood cocktail out of it. Their logic behind this is that they think they have discovered a way to halt the onset of the Black Rage by regularly consuming human blood and according to their Chapter Master very few of the Angels Vermillion fall to the rage as a result of this. 

Unsurprisingly Hereon is not too pleased about this whole thing and attempts to slay the Angels Vermillion Chapter Master but is subdued and sent back to Baal with the threat that if any sanctions were to be levelled against the Angels Vermillion over their actions with the refugees or due to their rituals they would spill out all the dirty details of the Blood Angels curse for the Inquisition.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh my, seems they are headed for the same fate as the Blood Drinkers. But seriously, blackmailing their primogenitor chapter like this? Such spite, even if it would be the end of themselves as well.


----------

